# Score,Double Score



## Rich Decker (Feb 26, 2007)

This past Friday was a big day for me. I personally started my 51st lap around the sun and my day got only better. 

My team has secured a BEER sponsorship for next season by a local brewery that we love. Six cases a contest.

I also secured a meat sponsor for this year. A Northern New York farm that raises organic beef. This cattle is open pasture Black Angus that they finish for two months on corn.  They also have a local organic pig farmer that wants to supply pork products to our team. This looks like it's going to be a good season !


----------



## Finney (Feb 26, 2007)

Good deal(s) Rich.  Everything is coming up roses it seems.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 26, 2007)

Sounds great Rich and Happy Birthday!


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Feb 26, 2007)

WOW!...sounds like a great summer ahead...congrats!! [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 26, 2007)

Congratulations on the sponsorships Rich.  I got you lapped by one though!  And Happy Birthday too.  Friday was my son's birthday as well.  Just starting his 18th lap!  Hope you had a good one!


----------



## Diva Q (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow congratulations on the Sponsorships!!!


----------



## cflatt (Feb 26, 2007)

Congrats Rich !


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 26, 2007)

Way to go.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 27, 2007)

Rich that's fantastic!!!  Good for you and happy belated birthday!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 27, 2007)

Will any of them be paying your entry fee?  That would really be a good deal...beer, entry fee paid and meat paid!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 27, 2007)

congrats, have you cooked with that meat before?


----------



## wittdog (Feb 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday...and thats some good beer....


----------



## Bobberqer (Feb 27, 2007)

now all you need to do is get someone to sponsor your "Iceicles"  lol


----------



## Rich Decker (Feb 27, 2007)

No, I pay half the entry fees and the other teammates pay the others .



			
				Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Will any of them be paying your entry fee?  That would really be a good deal...beer, entry fee paid and meat paid!



No but it has to be better then the meat I've cooked in the past. Now they use the briskets for ground meat. He tells me the flats run around 7-8 pounds and the packers around 12-14 pounds, perfect for me.



			
				Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> congrats, have you cooked with that meat before?



If that happened I think I would have died and went to heaven. We toasted Linda's election with single serve Clonesickles.



			
				Bobberqer said:
			
		

> now all you need to do is get someone to sponsor your "Iceicles"  lol


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Feb 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday Rich!
Hope to try some of that beer, this year


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats Rich!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 28, 2007)

As Brian said, where do I sign up?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 28, 2007)

Only 6 cases a contest? What are you gunna drink when night time falls?


----------

